# massey ferguso 270 with 236 loader



## hoosier farmer (Jan 29, 2020)

this tractor has the selector valve mounted on the seat support on the right side from front of tractor the valve is fed by factory hard tubing from side pto cover the problem I have is two fold. the 3 point lift arms come up normally when tractor is idling, but drop back down when engine speed is increased. also i'm not clear on how the selector valve works. it seems to allow the loader to be raised in one position and lowered in the opposite this is forward position or back position the center position does not seem to let anything to work 
the tractor had this problem when I got it. any suggestions?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

First of all, there is no cut and dried "one size fits all" answer to your problem or your question. The valves you mentioned connected to the PTO side cover are supplied by one internal pump, and the lift is supplied by another. The two systems are not truly related except for the fact they both drive together, and share oil from a common reservoir. 

As for the loader operation you mentioned, most auxiliary valves such as what your tractor would have been equipped with are pretty much what you described. Three positions (four for a float valve). In the center or neutral position, just as you stated, nothing happens. Sounds normal enough to me. 

The lift issue could be as simple as an oil starved pump. Both pumps draw oil from the rear main housing, each through a separate suction screen. On MOST 200 series tractors the screen for the lift pump can be accessed from under the tractor after draining the fluid. There is a small cover plate held on with three bolts threaded into the bottom of the main housing. Removing the cover exposes the screen. No telling what kind of stuff you might find in there. You might look under your tractor to see if that applies in your case. If so, maybe consider replacing the transmission fluid while it's out, depending on it's condition. There is also a screen for the auxiliary pump, but it's not as simple to reach.
The problem could stem from other reasons as well, but this is one possibility.


----------



## hoosier farmer (Jan 29, 2020)

Fedup said:


> First of all, there is no cut and dried "one size fits all" answer to your problem or your question. The valves you mentioned connected to the PTO side cover are supplied by one internal pump, and the lift is supplied by another. The two systems are not truly related except for the fact they both drive together, and share oil from a common reservoir.
> 
> As for the loader operation you mentioned, most auxiliary valves such as what your tractor would have been equipped with are pretty much what you described. Three positions (four for a float valve). In the center or neutral position, just as you stated, nothing happens. Sounds normal enough to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoosier farmer (Jan 29, 2020)

hi thank you for your input, I have been having a hard time finding any information on this machine. I ordered a repair manual but it does not cove the equipment on this unit.


----------

